# Medicare Benefits/Premium Changes for 2012



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Y'all might already know this, but for those that don't, here are the changes for 2012.

COLA benefits increase of 3.6%

Part B premiums: $99.90/mo. - across the board. I never understood why there were different rates....new enrollees in 2011 were paying $115/mo. So, depending on what you paid this year, you'll pay a bit more or quite a bit less.

Part B deductible: $140/mo. - a decrease from $162/mo. 

Looks like Part A deductibles have increased. See the link for details.

https://questions.medicare.gov/app/.../kw/2012 PREMIUM/session/L3NpZC9rVjdrSDNMaw==


----------

